# Entire Glass Humidor



## GlassGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

What do you guys think of a entire glass humidor? As I was at my local B&M I got the idea of it while smoking and watching the olympics. 


The making of it isn't the difficult part of the equation, its will I be able to keep the humidity correct? I am thinking of using the spanish cedar trays for the inside but will that be enough? 


Discuss!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

It would be pretty easy, just use heartfelt beads and it should keep humidity just as well as a cooler (i.e. absolutely perfect).


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Keep out of direct light and away from heaters. Could be very cool!

Pictures if you do it!


----------



## GlassGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

sounds good i will start on it tomorrow


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

It's really not about glass' ability to hold humidity, but rather oxidation caused from light and glass inherently poor insulating characteristics. Humidors of yore were often lined in glass, before the spanish cedar craze.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I bet nicely finished wood lining a glass box would look pretty sweet.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

There was a manufacturer that was supposed to come out with a line of cigars after IPCPR last year that was supposed to come in a crystal glass box. I have not heard anything else after the article tho, nor have I seen them anywheres either.....
I can't remember the manufacturer to save my life though~


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I believe these are meant more for B&M usage I but here are a couple links depicting the idea.

Acrylic Cigar Humidors for Counter Top Display

Acrylic Display Cigar Humidors for Table Top Display

Not to undermine your humidor making abilities, I wonder if Waxing Moon has made anything like this.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Claes said:


> I believe these are meant more for B&M usage I but here are a couple links depicting the idea.
> 
> Acrylic Cigar Humidors for Counter Top Display
> 
> ...


No disrespect, but I don't think this is anything close to what the OP is talking about, and certainly not anything Waxing Moon dabbles in. This is more like what middle eastern convenience store owners display their Backwoods and White Owls in.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> There was a manufacturer that was supposed to come out with a line of cigars after IPCPR last year that was supposed to come in a crystal glass box. I have not heard anything else after the article tho, nor have I seen them anywheres either.....
> I can't remember the manufacturer to save my life though~


Hammer & Sickle... The same people who make the vodka.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

What I think would look cool, is to have an all glass even the shelves display humi, with angled shelves. And display the boxes in it with the lids open like they are just floating there. Maybe if its possible to have a seamless looking door too.

Just what I pictured after reading thread title.

Light would be a problem though.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Ya could line the glass with Spanish Cedar.
Uh...never mind.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Sounds like a very cool idea. I'd make it all glass and have cedar shelves inside if you're going with loose sticks. If you're gonna just be shelving boxes inside then all you need it the glass box, seal it well and then some beads for humidity. I'd maybe line the bottom of it with cedar 

One thing to consider is that it's gonna be heavy, could be really heavy depending on the size of it. I'd be careful and sit it somewhere and leave it.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

A little too modern-_esque_ for my taste...at least what I envision it looking like...good luck though, and , as has been mentioned, keep it away from the sunlight and heating/cooling vents...in fact, because it will let in so much ambient light, I'd even consider storing it in a closet, which kinda defeats the display purpose.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Sounds quite interesting, if you decide to do it please post pics. We love PICS!:smokin:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Hammer & Sickle... The same people who make the vodka.


Yup. Hammer and Sickle Robusto Cigars NHCIGARS.COM - Hammer & Sickle

Here's a link to where you can get them.


----------



## GlassGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

this is going to be really hefty and will most likely be around 10-15 pounds. off to go wok on it. i might have a few pics of it tonight if not in a few days after annealing.


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

How would you hide the glue assuming you're lining it with cedar?


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

I really cant wait to see pics of this, the idea is simply awesome.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I really don't know. I mean, seasoning won't be an issue because glass doesn't absorb moisture. I'm not sure how it will affect RH or if there will be variations in temperature that will make that hard to maintain...

Hmmm. I'm curious! Rock on and go for it and let us know how it works


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

If you do it I would love to see pics I personally do not think I would like the look of this because I am a woodworker but I would love to see the pics so you can change my mind.


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

one downside is the cedar is used to be a humidity buffer itself like how the air near a lake remains warmer than the surrounding area even on a cold fall day (lake thermal mass being a temperature buffer)

so might want to have some glass trays on each shelf for beads to help buffer it out. everytime you open the door will probably be a large humidity loss and take a while for it to recharge each time or worse the cigars themselves trying to act like the buffer. so use lotso beads


----------



## CIGAR4TSZ (Jan 12, 2010)

I would think this should work just as well as tupperware as long as the lid has a good seal to it.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Hammer & Sickle... The same people who make the vodka.


THATS IT!! :thumb:
I had a bottle of that in my hand the other day (i think it was it) and it never dawned on me till now.

If you do make this glass humi, u must post some pix.....


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> No disrespect, but I don't think this is anything close to what the OP is talking about, and certainly not anything Waxing Moon dabbles in. This is more like what middle eastern convenience store owners display their Backwoods and White Owls in.


Oh its full on war now! Haha yeah I totally agree. They are pretty lame under a close look. I would love to see what a dedicated person could make.

I didn't think if waxingmoon did one it would look anything like the link moreso was curious to see what one would look like if he did.


----------



## GlassGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

I dont have much to update like I was hoping having to clean up to do this project took most of my day. Friday I will for sure have it started. The plan for it is to make a smaller one around 25-50 walls will be 1/2 to 3/4 inch thick (not to worried about temp changes at that thickness). 

i am thinking that trays will be cedar and have 3 trays tall and a lower section that will be home for the beads. i am also debating about making the cover out of a walnut and have the underside of that be cedar also. i am thinking about 8 wide by 14-16 long and 10 tall. I need to make a box those dimensions out of scrap over the next few days and friday will be the day. keep you posted with pics by the weekend.


----------



## GlassGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey all sorry i havent updated my computer crashed and i decided to switch to apple. 


i have a couple of questions for lining this. i am going to do cedar shelves and i want to keep the walls wood free. i am wanting to know if a cork bottom would help or be worse for the humidor. i have a thick sheet of cork but dont know what it will do? what do you guys think or have you ever seen this? i am asking because i would like to not have to buy the cedar and cut it down due to its toxic dust.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

I do know for a fact the cork will absorb the humidity in the humidor, dont know if it will absorb more or less then cedar does and thats the problem. Ide say put the cork in a tupperware for a few days with a hygrometer and whatever humidification you use and see how that plays out.


----------



## Titans (Jan 31, 2010)

GlassGuy said:


> Hey all sorry i havent updated my computer crashed and i decided to switch to apple.
> 
> i have a couple of questions for lining this. i am going to do cedar shelves and i want to keep the walls wood free. i am wanting to know if a cork bottom would help or be worse for the humidor. i have a thick sheet of cork but dont know what it will do? what do you guys think or have you ever seen this? i am asking because i would like to not have to buy the cedar and cut it down due to its toxic dust.


I do not think cork is mold resistant like spanish cedar is. Never heard of it being toxic though, thats kinda scary.


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

glass bottom would be perfect to just dump a pound of beads on all the humidity buffer you need.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a large acrylic zino humidor and it has been a great humidor with very little to do with it. I ended up putting the thin sheets of cedar on the bottom and use beads. The beautiful thing is you can still look in on your prize cigars without opening and the loss of humidity


----------



## GlassGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks for the replies that helps a lot!


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

+1 on the pics. 
In my mind it seems like a concrete idea using the cedar shelves to help regulate the humidity. but I figure it is going to be a pain keeping the glass clean especially if you touch it a lot. Just saying. :dunno:


----------



## GlassGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

well i made it and was waiting for it to be finished annealing and it is super fugly! and didnt turn out in any way that i wanted to so its going to be recycled. i didnt even want to take picks it was that ugly. i will restart and try again one more time.


----------



## CIGAR4TSZ (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that I was looking forward to seeing pics of that, hope your next try works out for ya,and when it does post those pics I'd like to see it.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I can't tell you how familiar that sounds! Most projects or hobbies I get into go nowhere near how I want them to at first. But if you want it enough I'm sure you'll make something great! I'm looking forward to operation glass humidor version 2.0


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

such is the path of experimentation/innovation. I cant tell you how many times i end up redoing stuff to get it just right. Just how it goes keep at it I am sure it will turn out its a cool idea.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

After reading this thread when Chris first posted on the 15th... it got me wondering what would happen....

I had built a display case about a year ago.... I thought I'd try it out.... I basically set some beads in there.... 4 tubes and a jar.... and it took about 8 hours, but the humidity did get to where it needed to be... I then opened the door for about 10 minutes and it was all lost.... dropped down to the 45% that my home is currently... then it took a long time to get back up there...

So... it's apparent that glass will maintain the humidity... but it's ability to recharge quickly is lacking.... Perhaps more beads would do the trick... I don't know.... But, it was a fun experiment.

I believe an all glass display, would be good for just that... a display... I wouldn't want to open and close it daily as it would present significant trauma to the cigars... IMHO...

I'll do a post with a couple pics down in the area I hang out in... the retailer forum...... I don't want to hijack Chris' thread....


----------

